# My  weight loss struggles



## Johnbensonc (Oct 1, 2020)

I have been Diabetic for 19 years. I started intermittent fasting 11 months ago. My weight at the time I started was 91kg. After two months, my weight came to 81kg and my waistline came from 41 to 37 inches. My question is, why is my weight irrespective of my current waistline remained at 81kg as I writing?


----------



## Inka (Oct 1, 2020)

Welcome @Johnbensonc  

Can you give us an idea of an average day’s food? And are you on any meds for your diabetes?


----------

